# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Ciar um Topico exclusivo

## Santos Dias

Olá estejam bem ! por favor expliquem-me como posso criar um Topico exclusivo para mim onde possa colocar as minhas duvidas e colocar fotos do meu Aqua ,agradecido

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Santos Dias ,num dos muitos topicos que criaste ,aproveitas um para por todas as tuas duvidas e o setup do aquario que tens ou pretendes vir a ter .Espero ter ajudado  :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Um tópico não é exclusivo...

Abres um tópico e 'alimentas' esse tópico com os teus posts.
Decerto que terás participação.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Já agora, uma ajuda para embelezares o teu tópico. 
Como alojar fotos em reefforum. net e Como colocar fotos alojadas num topico

----------


## Santos Dias

Agradecido Ricardo já se não for pedir muito como é que consigo aqueles quadradinhos para inserir os parametros da agua ?

----------

